
Another tutorial for writing a Forth interpreter in assembly (Part 1) - asrp
https://blog.asrpo.com/forth_tutorial_part_1
======
asrp
[Note: This post assumes you already know _why_ you want to write a Forth (or
at least something higher level) interpreter and doesn't try to convince you
that its worthwhile. There's already plenty of resources that do that that you
can lookup.]

I wrote this tutorial mainly because I wanted to try and implement my own
Forth interpreter so that I could have better control over how my programs are
run (up to the assembly level anyways). Jonesforth is very good but doesn't
let me easily see consquences of changes in implementation.

I tried to start with the parts that I thought were the main ideas needed to
get a working language that's a bit higher level and easier to reason about
(to me) than assembly.

As usual, I tried to make all sources short and/or not too complicated. That's
probably going to be hard in Part 2.

I wrote the other goals of this tutorial in the post itself.

Tell me if this method works for you or not.

